
10,000 GitHub users inadvertently reveal their AWS secret access keys - rajbala
http://www.net-security.org/secworld.php?id=16566
======
not_kurt_godel
Not surprising this is a common mistake. It seems to be a frequent practice to
store keys (and other user/pass combos) in source code despite the obvious
major security risks.

